# My photoshop work!



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

Dont know whether its a right forum for it.Here is my work in photoshop.
I'll keep updating it.

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/32/glossyobjectlm7.th.jpg

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/200/leopardgauravindianuv6.th.jpg

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/6587/gillyxu5.th.jpg

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/73/robot7pk4.th.jpg

*img66.imageshack.us/img66/826/beckhamor6.th.jpg

*img66.imageshack.us/img66/1051/shakirasm3.th.jpg

Waiting for comments.Achey wale dena bhai log.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

Yours is much more suited to the Chit Chat section (Until there is an Art section), or maybe Tutorials if you wish to go about explaining things along.  

But hey, excellent work, that.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yours is much more suited to the Chit Chat section (Until there is an Art section), or maybe Tutorials if you wish to go about explaining things along.
> 
> But hey, excellent work, that.


Graphical forum bhi banwao yaar. Thanks.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 28, 2007)

Are wah main to tujhe chota mota artist samajhta tha. Bhut ache.

Par is gadhe ko koi samjhao ye isne programming forum mein kyon paste kiya hai. Kab sudhre ga tu


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Are wah main to tujhe chota mota artist samajhta tha. Bhut ache.
> 
> Par is gadhe ko koi samjhao ye isne programming forum mein kyon paste kiya hai. Kab sudhre ga tu


samajha kar yaar  aisa nahi karunga toh mods and admin ko kaise pata chalega ke graphical section bhi hona chahiye is forum mein.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

photoshop pe hi lage rehte ho.BTW gud work.
tabhi main sochu itne acche cricket 07 ke faces kaise banae isne.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> photoshop pe hi lage rehte ho.BTW gud work.
> tabhi main sochu itne acche cricket 07 ke faces kaise banae isne.


tujhe ab bhi shak hai.Tujhe nahi pata mere faces PB wali cds mein bhi hai lol.Dekh kitna popular ho gaya hu main.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

kitne me beche.
really PB wali cds me hai kya??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> kitne me beche.
> really PB wali cds me hai kya??


abey woh piraters patches bhi daal dete hai net se download karke.


----------



## almighty (Oct 28, 2007)

GOOD WORK BHAI
Lage Rahe


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> GOOD WORK BHAI
> Lage Rahe


Thanks.


----------



## qadirahmed (Oct 28, 2007)

superb....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

I have made a robot in vector.And thats my best work so far.I'll post that one on tuesday.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Are wah main to tujhe chota mota artist samajhta tha. Bhut ache.
> 
> Par is gadhe ko koi samjhao ye isne programming forum mein kyon paste kiya hai. Kab sudhre ga tu




artists are often so engrossed in their work, that they forget where to do things

anyway, good job. I am still trying to know what Gimp means...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

As in what 'GIMP' is? *GNU Image Manipulation Program*


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2007)

tiger wali image is some damn good job.

baki are just layering and extraction filter work.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> tiger wali image is some damn good job.
> 
> baki are just layering and extraction filter work.


Thanks.
I'll post a robot(vector style) on tuesday.I have not used any filters on it.That robot has taken 900 layers and its still incomplete.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 29, 2007)

badhiya kaam kiya hai bhai ... ab robot ke bhi darshan karwa de ........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> badhiya kaam kiya hai bhai ... ab robot ke bhi darshan karwa de ........


yaar aaj khatam ho jayega


----------



## azzu (Oct 29, 2007)

gaurav bhai Xcellent Work
Mods we need a Design Section Now Cmon .
Not like web design something but all subjects related to Design 
cmon


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> gaurav bhai Xcellent Work
> Mods we need a Design Section Now Cmon .
> Not like web design something but all subjects related to Design
> cmon


Yes we need graphics section.Jor se bolo bhaiyon "hamari maange poori karo" ladkiyon ki maange poori bharo


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 29, 2007)

^^ lol. And good work.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ lol. And good work.


Thanks.Bas aap jaise mahapurushon se hi seekh rahe hai.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol good work gaurav_indian


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks third eye.

Waise how many members at Digit are good in graphics?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 29, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thanks.Bas aap jaise mahapurushon se hi seekh rahe hai.


Hehe. Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thanks.Bas aap jaise mahapurushon se hi seekh rahe hai.



lol

Waise i am eager to see that 900 layer hard work.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 30, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Waise i am eager to see that 900 layer hard work.


I am doing it.I will finish it tonight.

Ok my vector robot which took more than 1000 layers is now in the first post.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice Robot ........... great work indeed ......i dnt knw Photoshop ... but still i can say ita a good effort. Keep it up bro .....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 30, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yes we need graphics section.Jor se bolo bhaiyon "hamari maange poori karo" ladkiyon ki maange poori bharo




lol  hahaha 

hey kool photoshop work
yaar tum to chhupe rustam nikle.. 
lage raho gaurav bhai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

Xcellent work gaurav bhai
apki mehnat bekaar nahi gayiii


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 31, 2007)

Bhut Ache. Mugambo Khush Hua


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 31, 2007)

amazing work....

Pro style...

Super cool.

I've stopped making coments on this forum but couldnt keep myself from saying - WOWWWW.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 31, 2007)

good work gaurav.The robot is cool but why not make it a bit more colorful?It is too monotonous now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> good work gaurav.The robot is cool but why not make it a bit more colorful?It is too monotonous now.


Yaar it was part of my final assignment.Jo unhone bola maine kar diya.Color change karna kaunsi badi baat hai


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 31, 2007)

^^yay change the colors then na......make it a real badass robot.hehe


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^yay change the colors then na......make it a real bada&& robot.hehe


Bada robot toh main 3d mein banaunga  bas start hone wala hai Maya.


----------



## blueshift (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome work. I particularly liked the robot design. Did u made it from scratch? Very good work. But the reflections seem unrealistic.

But please ur file is way too much for those dimensions. You could have easily squeezed the size by 40-50%.

Waiting to see more of your work.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2007)

now thats some amazing work.

Have u made all this using mouse and keyboard ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

jhakaas robot hai.lagey raho


----------



## santu_29 (Oct 31, 2007)

poori broadband mandali yahi pe hai..  .. nice pics there bhai indian


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

oye santu bhai bhi aa gaye.
@gaurav-any new pics??ya abhi break loge.
yaar robot to bada mast hai.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^ yoo 
want moore gaurav buddy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> now thats some amazing work.
> 
> Have u made all this using mouse and keyboard ?


Yeah lol photoshop mein keyboard mouse hi use kiya hai. And it was in the magazine cover.I referred it.



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> ^^^ yoo
> want moore gaurav buddy


aur kya chahiye 



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> awesome work. I particularly liked the robot design. Did u made it from scratch? Very good work. But the reflections seem unrealistic.
> 
> But please ur file is way too much for those dimensions. You could have easily squeezed the size by 40-50%.
> 
> Waiting to see more of your work.


Thanks.I will improve it once i'll get the time.But i am busy with other photoshop work.Abhi toh bahut kuch seekhna hai.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ tho jo thum Sikrahe hoo wohi hame Bathao (i mean ur Work)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ tho jo thum Sikrahe hoo wohi hame Bathao (i mean ur Work)


Photoshop?
Waise you have written in your sig that you live and love to design.Tum bhi yehi kaam karte ho kya?Ya shaadi ke cards banate ho


----------



## Ecko (Oct 31, 2007)

Great Work
10 out of 10
Chalo koi to kalakar hai
Nahi to sab ke sab chor


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

yaar iam a wanna be Auto designer 
i do much Hand Work 
i mean Sketch


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> yaar iam a wanna be Auto designer
> i do much Hand Work
> i mean Sketch


Great yaar.Sketching toh meri bhi chal rahi hai photoshop ke saath.But i am so so in sketching.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ sketching on wat??
iam much on to Automobile stuff u ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ sketching on wat??
> iam much on to Automobile stuff u ?


Abhi toh start hui hai.But we have to concentrate on humans,their body proportions,facial expressions,etc.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ ok Art 
got it
is there any Auto designing 3d r 2d sketching courses or stuff ??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ ok Art
> got it
> is there any Auto designing 3d r 2d sketching courses or stuff ??


Books or videos?


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ anything 
or real Institute courses anything regarding auto designn


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ anything
> or real Institute courses anything regarding auto designn


aise videos hai tu khushi se naachega lol 
wait i'll pm you the links


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Buddy iam on Dailup So cant Download  anythin so
if there r any Cd's or  Dvd's book's etc..
i can Buy them


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy iam on Dailup So cant Download  anythin so
> if there r any Cd's or  Dvd's book's etc..
> i can Buy them


 phir mushkil hai but i will search good books for u.Yaar broadband lagwa na.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ sorry yaar Jeb khali hai 
cant be on BB now if any stuff is there ill try to GEt
but thx man for ur Co-Op


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

dial up se sasta toh ab BB hai.2mbps 400 MB for 199 PM from MTNL.
aur kya bachche ki jaan losge?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ sorry yaar Jeb khali hai
> cant be on BB now if any stuff is there ill try to GEt
> but thx man for ur Co-Op


bhai kitna pay karte ho dial up ke liye?Lagta hai saari jeb girlfriend pe khaali karta hai.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ no man Dail up From Airtel its free 
leave it cant get a BB (understand the problem's bro)
wish to hav a Gf 
chalo ab life s jaa rahi hai tho GF kya chiis hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ no man Dail up From Airtel its free
> leave it cant get a BB (understand the problem's bro)
> wish to hav a Gf
> chalo ab life s jaa rahi hai tho GF kya chiis hai


 bhai main bhi badi mushkil se pay karta hu BB ke liye


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

bura haal toh mera bhi hai.gaurav yaar u know is baar ka bill.jo thode bahut paise the woh bhi chale gaye.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> bura haal toh mera bhi hai.gaurav yaar u know is baar ka bill.jo thode bahut paise the woh bhi chale gaye.


tu toh rehne hi de  salla original games lata hai xbox ki 2000 rs wali aur phir bhi ro raha hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

arre yaar sab kuch parents thodi leke dete hai.sify ka khud pay karta hu.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

Wallpapers of Beckham and Shakira is up in first post.These two are my fav stars.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

^^kya baat hai wah bhai wah.Yaar is thread ka tune kya bana diya.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^kya baat hai wah bhai wah.Yaar is thread ka tune kya bana diya.


kya bana diya?Jo hai wohi toh bana raha hu.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

backham aur shakira ke poster nahi bhai kuch interesting photoshop kar.Edit karne se kuch nahi hoga make them from scratches like a true professional.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> backham aur shakira ke poster nahi bhai kuch interesting photoshop kar.Edit karne se kuch nahi hoga make them from scratches like a true professional.


woh bhi karunga na Digitally paint karunga hafta 10 din rukne ka.I will make beckham's face digitally.Abhi practice toh kar lu.


----------



## azzu (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ chal Dont know when life's over btw bye Gaurav bhai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ chal Dont know when life's over btw bye Gaurav bhai


forum chor ke jaa raha hai kya


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

bekham,s face digitally like cricket 07 faces??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ wohi samajh le


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

woh to main bhi ek do bana chuka hoon.UL bhi kiye the planetcricket pe.
it is difficult to match the color


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

u mean skill color ?? ....... the shade matching is reallly difficult ....aur waise broadband ka to haal bura hai ...mera naam ka broadband hai ... TATA broadband @ 64kbps


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> u mean skill color ?? ....... the shade matching is reallly difficult ....aur waise broadband ka to haal bura hai ...mera naam ka broadband hai ... TATA broadband @ 64kbps


bhai maine bhi 1 year 64kbps tata use kiya tha aur bahut preshaan karte thay salle kabhi cable cut,kabhi channel mein problem,kabhi server down  MTNL lagwa kam se kam yeh sab pange nahi honge


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> aise videos hai tu khushi se naachega lol
> wait i'll pm you the links



Abe mujhe bhi bhej de PM mein link.

Yeh Shakira or Becky so so hain.  . Anyway Lage Raho Munna Bhai


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2007)

gaurav bhai Pm the link's wanna improve my design Skill's
BTW Cadcrazy: voo video's aise vaise nahi hai 
its about Auto designing


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 2, 2007)

Abe mere user name ki taraf ek nazar mar dyan se


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ u a Auto designer ??


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 2, 2007)

Great work Gaurav i liked the tiger one .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 2, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ u a Auto designer ??


He is a autocad designer.

@azzu aur tu toh jaa raha tha 

@shashank thanks.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 3, 2007)

Autocad is past.Used only for 2d. I work on Solidworks, Catia etc 3d design softwares

BTW Gaurav where are the links. Tu so raha hai kya. 
Ajju mujhe lagta hai iske pass koi link vink nahi hai. Just goli de raha hai


----------



## azzu (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ haaan yaar ur right gaurav sir phektha hai

Btw: cadcrazy u working for any auto design company ?? or Training ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Autocad is past.Used only for 2d. I work on Solidworks, Catia etc 3d design softwares
> 
> BTW Gaurav where are the links. Tu so raha hai kya.
> Ajju mujhe lagta hai iske pass koi link vink nahi hai. Just goli de raha hai


yaar woh links tumhare kaam ke nahi hai phir toh tumhara toh hifi kaam hai.

azzu ke bache link bhej rela hu.


----------



## bharat_r (Nov 3, 2007)

they are nice 
but poor Gilchirst!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> they are nice
> but poor Gilchirst!!


Thanks bharat for your honest comments.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yaar woh links tumhare kaam ke nahi hai phir toh tumhara toh hifi kaam hai.
> 
> azzu ke bache link bhej rela hu.


 
Ek baar darshan to karva de link ke. Mera koe jyada hi fi kam nahi hai



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ haaan yaar ur right gaurav sir phektha hai
> 
> Btw: cadcrazy u working for any auto design company ?? or Training ?


 
Yes and no . I am working in Auto ancillary but not directly designing the automobiles


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Ek baar darshan to karva de link ke. Mera koe jyada hi fi kam nahi hai


ok i am sending.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 3, 2007)

Abe yahin pe baitha hua hai kaya


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Abe yahin pe baitha hua hai kaya


nahi mars mein hu


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 3, 2007)

kabhi sidha jawab bhi dena seekh le   

btw thanks for the links


----------



## azzu (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ ya thx but Cant Download the link's Huge files 
Btw: Cadcrazy can u actually tel me wat's inside the link's so ill see anyway i can donwload it


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 4, 2007)

i ll check n tell u


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

Adore Gaurav!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks rohan. I will try to upload another work soon.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thanks rohan. I will try to upload another work soon.


Ya, waiting for it!
I know PSing is a tough job(had my hand-on only once)!


----------



## azzu (Nov 5, 2007)

CADCRAZY: yaaar waiting 
where ru ???


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 5, 2007)

*This is my work*

How is it


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: This is my work*



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> How is it


Did u paint it?


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 5, 2007)

no original photo is this


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ Phir tumne kya kiya hai ismein?


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is a 2 minute work by me it is a photoframe

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/7893/photoframelc9.png


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 5, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Here is a 2 minute work by me it is a photoframe
> 
> *img222.imageshack.us/img222/7893/photoframelc9.png



that's correct


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Here is a 2 minute work by me it is a photoframe
> 
> *img222.imageshack.us/img222/7893/photoframelc9.png


Good work.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 6, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> CADCRAZY: yaaar waiting
> where ru ???


Yaar main thora busy hun. Be patient. Sabr ka phal mitha hota hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Yaar main thora busy hun. Be * patient*. Sabr ka phal mitha hota hai.


kyu bimaar kar raha hai ussey.


----------



## almighty (Nov 6, 2007)

I made it 2-3 yrs back 
on illustrator

*i21.tinypic.com/msdjp.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

@almighty tum toh chupe rustam nikale.All gradients are spot on.Main bhi watch banane ki soch raha tha.But i dont think i can make better than yours.Its awesome.Ab kya karte ho bhai?


----------



## almighty (Nov 6, 2007)

gaurav thanks 
per itna mat kaho bhai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> gaurav thanks
> per itna mat kaho bhai


good work must be appreciated,ab batao bhi kya karte ho?


----------



## almighty (Nov 6, 2007)

gaurav main business me hu bachpan se
ye sab main aise hi karta tha Time pass 
mujhe nahi pata tha ki ye itna accha hai heh
main ek or pic post kar raha hu 
ye koi khas nahi hai , per tumne to mujhe chane ke jhar per chada diya 

*i22.tinypic.com/25iuget.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ lol itna bura bhi nahi  background ke saath match nahi ho raha.But still its good.Kisi normal insaan ki toh watt lag jaati hai yeh sab banane mein.Business kis cheez ka hai?Bartan,watches ka toh nahi hai. Diwali aa rahi hai bhai stall lagao.


----------



## almighty (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL
gaurav ye main red back me banaya tha per pata nahi kaha hai av 
jo mila daal diya 
bhai meri factries hai  ab ye nahi poochna kis cheez ki 
chat room me kuon nahi aate tum?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> LOL
> gaurav ye main red back me banaya tha per pata nahi kaha hai av
> jo mila daal diya
> bhai meri factries hai  ab ye nahi poochna kis cheez ki
> chat room me kuon nahi aate tum?


yaar tum toh gharelu baal bache wale aadmi lagte ho.Kya age hai aapki uncle.


----------



## almighty (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol
25


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Lol
> 25


main bhi sweet 25 ka ho jaunga dec mein.


----------



## almighty (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL
tab main tera uncle kaise 
bol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> LOL
> tab main tera uncle kaise
> bol


hehe tumne bataya nahi kis cheez ki factories hai and where do u live?

And why java.freenode.net is not opening?


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2007)

lol nice chatting goin on


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> lol nice chatting goin on


main dusre threads nahi chorta yeh toh mera khud ka personal thread hai lol


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> main --- chor ---- lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> aaj main gadha lag raha hu na?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 7, 2007)

hehehe lol 
kya mast thread chal raha hai... 
hey kool SIG  gaurav  lol

aap log ko dekh kar mein bhi photoshop sikhna chahta hoon...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 16, 2007)

Abe gaurav kya hua. Diwali ke baad bimar ho gaya hai kya


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 16, 2007)

why r not mods movin this thread to chit chat section


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 20, 2007)

Just shut up


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 20, 2007)

reportin thread


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> reportin thread


for what?  we are discussing about our work here.

I will update the first post this week with another work.


----------



## hash!! (Nov 20, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> reportin thread


wow... you seem to be reporting threads all over... this is the second thread i've seen you report today...  
karma police or what..?


----------



## hash!! (Nov 20, 2007)

anyway, heres another act of randomness...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 21, 2007)

^^ hmm good work hash.



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> wow... you seem to be reporting threads all over... this is the second thread i've seen you report today...
> karma police or what..?


Pehle sub-hawaldaar tha yeh.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 21, 2007)

hash!! said:
			
		

> anyway, heres another act of randomness...



What is that


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> What is that


Art.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

i see only "chat work" here... whereis photo work...
gaurav you pulled off this thread long.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 21, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i see only "chat work" here... whereis photo work...
> gaurav you pulled off this thread long.


Look at first post.
If you have any problem then ask mods to move this to chit chat section.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 21, 2007)

are bhai log i m not against this cool n great thread but it should not be in  PROGRAMIN SECTION(programin section is my fav so cant bear the SPAM), it should had been in chit-chat section.

or i think u guys want a graphic section so u havcreated this thread in this section to annoy the MODS


----------



## hash!! (Nov 21, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> are bhai log i m not against this cool n great thread but it should not be in PROGRAMIN SECTION(programin section is my fav so cant bear the SPAM), it should had been in chit-chat section.
> 
> or i think u guys want a graphic section so u havcreated this thread in this section to annoy the MODS


 
ahh well... i dont think that this thread is that big an eyesore... what happened to the good old idea of havin fun and doin dumb things?
i mean if you've ever completed your english homework during your math class in school, you really shouldnt mind this.... 
i think its pretty funny and ironic that this thread is in the wrong place (of all the places, the programming section.. hahahaaa...) ...
i'l vote for it to stay here...  
but im pretty sure the mods are gonna shift it due to all this reporting business... but it wouldnt harm them to keep it here...


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Look at first post.
> If you have any problem then ask mods to move this to chit chat section.


'

Let it be in same section.


----------



## vivekrules (Nov 21, 2007)

Good ! Yaar... aLl R MAst !!.. Yaar Mujhe Bhi Aisha Bana Na Hai... !


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 21, 2007)

so it finally moved!!!! 

now enjoy the chattin dudes


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 22, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> so it finally moved!!!!
> 
> now enjoy the chattin dudes


ab par gayi hogi tere kaleje nu thandak.



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> are bhai log i m not against this cool n great thread but it should not be in  PROGRAMIN SECTION(programin section is my fav so cant bear the SPAM), it should had been in chit-chat section.
> 
> *or i think u guys want a graphic section so u havcreated this thread in this section to annoy the MODS*


Yehi soch ke toh maine thread programming section mein banaya tha.
Read it 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=645573&postcount=21


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 22, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> so it finally moved!!!!
> 
> now enjoy the chattin dudes



K**te main tera khoon pi jaunga


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ howzz the Vidoe Dude ??


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 26, 2007)

Abe tujhe mera PM nahin mila kya ????


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

u had done then very good.
photoshop ke baap and master ji.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> K**te main tera khoon pi jaunga


MIND UR LANGUAGE  DUDE oor MODS wil kick ur *** n throw u otta this forum


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 26, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> MIND UR LANGUAGE  DUDE oor MODS wil kick ur *** n throw u otta this forum


pyaar se bol raha hai dont mind


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 27, 2007)

Lekin mind karne ke liye bhi mind to chahiye na.Yeh to main pyar se bol raha hun abhi mera gussa to tune dekha hi nahin


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey guys check it out

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/7452/123tq0.th.jpg


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> pyaar se bol raha hai dont mind


agar main tere ko pyar se char panch thappar mar doo to u shoulnt mind. right 
@cadcrazy

tere gussa main dekh bhi nahi sakta


----------



## azzu (Nov 28, 2007)

is that dull ur work SParsh ??
watever its Xcellent


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 28, 2007)

@sparsh i know about this tutorial.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 28, 2007)

@gaurav_indian: Create some more photoshop works.

btw you have original adobe photoshop, i am asking because i hate piracy.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 28, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian: Create some more photoshop works.
> 
> btw you have original adobe photoshop, i am asking because i hate piracy.


haan 35000 ka buy kiya tha credit pe.Padosi ki bike bech ke buy kiya hai.Photoshop jurrori hai ya bike.
Abhi toh exams mein busy hu yaar.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Padosi ki bike bech ke buy kiya hai.Photoshop jurrori hai ya bike.



Tu chor hain?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

35k for one year huh?steep costs.IMO pirated softwares are usually more productive than paid ones.hehe.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 28, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Tu chor hain?


posting aur photoshoping mein sab jayaz hai.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 35k for one year huh?steep costs.IMO pirated softwares are usually more productive than paid ones.hehe.


abey jab tu 20k mein vista le sakta hai toh main 35k mein photoshop kyu nahi.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 28, 2007)

ya its my work and 
@gaurav_indian yea its tht tutorial


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 28, 2007)

Sparsh007 said:
			
		

> ya its my work and
> @gaurav_indian yea its tht tutorial


Good work.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Mere siwaye sab chor hai yaha pe.


----------

